# Einige Fragen...



## owan (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Nach längerer MTB-Abstinenz möchte ich bis spätestens Frühling/Sommer wieder ein vernünftiges Rad in der Garage stehen haben.
Mein Problem ist allerdings folgendes: Ich bin 1,94 groß und wiege ~105kg.
Bei s-Tec habe ich folgendes Angebot gesehen : http://www.s-tec-sports.de/images_de/bergwerk_faunus_2499_big_oktfest.jpg 2499 - Welches Bike ist das? Auf der Bergwerk Page habe ich keines mit dieser Ausstattung gesehen. Vorgängermodell evtl.? Ich suche einen leichten Freerider, mit dem man aber auch mal auf Tour gehen kann. Ich hätte gerne Discs und minimum XT Ausstattung. Mein Geldbeutel könnte Beträge bis ~2500 verkraften.
Gibt es irgendwas spezielles zu beachten beim Kauf? Beispielsweise habe ich gehört, dass die Mavic Laufräder nur bis 85kg belastbar sein sollen - mit nem Speichenbruch auf die Fre... fliegen möchte ich ja nicht unbedingt.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein Paar Tips geben könntet!

Grüße


----------



## daif (3. Februar 2005)

das ist ein ganz normales Faunus wie es immer noch gebaut wird....
die shops, in diesem Fall s-tec, bauen die Bikes selber auf....
BW hat eigentlich auch das Hauptaugenmerk auf Rahmen verkaufen und nur nebenbei fertige bikes!
=> so wie auf de BW homepage siehste in natura quasi 0 rumfahren...
die meisten BW sind durch den shop/ endverbraucher individuell zusammengestellt!!

das bike sieht sehr vernünftig ausgestattet aus, auch für deine 105 kg...hab allerdings nur n kurzen blick draufgeworfen..die Lufräder kann ich net genau erkennen..
sind das Magura Louise discs? die Louise oder Louise FR würde ich schon nehmen bei deinem Gewicht..zu überlegen wäre auch hinten ne 180mm disc zu montieren..aber das hängt auch von deinem Einsatzgebiet ab
(ach noch ne Kleinigkeit die mir grad einfällt. aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass die Klemmung der Ritchey Stütze durchaus mal verrutschen kann, selbst bei meinen 75kg...=> andere Stütze mit anderer Klemmung)

das Faunus ist übrigens ein Tourenfully, mehr in Richtung Enduro geht das Pfadfinder, welches allerdings schwer für 2500 zu haben sein dürfte in der von dir gewünschten Austattung

ich glaube übrigens du meinst eher Enduro, denn Freerider sind eher schon so bikes zum droppen, northshore und bikepark usw, also heftigere Sachen..enduro ist eher ziwschen richtigem Freeride und Touren

das wars auf die schnelle,
die anderen haben sicher n paar tipps auf lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owan (3. Februar 2005)

Danke schonmal für die flotte Antwort!
Ja, da sind Louise FR drauf. Und dann ist eine Enduro wohl was ich suche, aber ein Tourenfully würde wohl auch ausreichen...


----------



## daif (3. Februar 2005)

ich denke auch das ein Faunus durchaus reichen könnte, zumal die BW bikes ja generell zu den stabileren/robusteren gehören..

worauf du achten solltest sind, wie du schon selbst angemerkt hast, Laufräder und Bremsen, mit dem Rahmen und der Gabel sollte es gar keine Probleme geben
(solange du nicht 4m Klippen runterhüpfen willst  )


----------



## owan (3. Februar 2005)

Vor zu schwachen Bremsen habe ich eigtl keine Angst - ich bin selbst mit den Hayes meines (verkauften) Jekyll klargekommen.

Ein wenig Bedenken habe ich wie gesagt bei den Laufrädern - auf dem Bild sind Mavic abgebildet. Und sollten die wirklich nur bis 85kg "zugelassen" sein macht mir das ein wenig Angst...


----------



## Nomercy (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo owan.
Zunächst Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung ein Bergwerk zu kaufen. Die sehen einfach immer wieder so richtig schön aus.
Ohne jetzt Schärfe ins Spiel bringen zu wollen, denke ich, daß es fair ist Dir anzudeuten, daß bei einigen Faunus (inbes. größer RH "M") Probleme u.a. mit einem im eingefederten Zustand am Sitzrohr schleifenden Hinterrad beschrieben werden. Einen von vielen Beiträgen dazu findest Du hier. Ich denke Du wärst mit dem Pfadfinder besser bedient. Allerdings ist bei diesem das wirklich sehr kurze Oberrohr erwähnenswert, insbesondere bei Deinen Körpermaßen.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (3. Februar 2005)

hmm nomercy hat recht, beim Faunus gabs/gibts da wohl bei manchen größen Probleme..
aber wenns bei "m" ist....das kommt bei 1,94m wohl eh nicht in die nähere Wahl oder  

der wondermike hat n Pfadi und tourt damit fleissig rum
und der Endurance hat auch eins
vielleicht können die ja n bissl was über die Tourentauglichkeit sagen (im bezug auf das kürzere Oberrohr)


----------



## owan (3. Februar 2005)

Zum Pfadfinder würde ich natürlich auch nicht nein sagen - auch wenn ich wohl für die angegebenen 2500 Euronen bei der Ausstattung Abstriche machen müsste. Kennt Ihr noch gute Internetpräsenzen mit Angeboten von diversen (Discount-)Versendern?

Grüße


Achja:
Was ist von den Rädern zu halten, die teilweise auf eBay zu finden sind? Aber ich denke eBay etc fallen sowieso flach, da ich bei meiner Größe erstmal probesitzen müsste.

Eine weitere Option die ich mir überlegt habe: Beim Stadler gibts von der Hausmarke Dynamics ein Hardtail mit kompletter XTR inkl. XTR Disc und Sid Team Race etc. 2222 das Ganze.

Eventuell kauf ich mir ja das Bike und fahre das ein Paar Monate als "Teilelager", bis ich einen -für mich- super Fully Rahmen finde.


----------



## daif (4. Februar 2005)

XTR disc bei deinem Gewicht?? sorry....neeeeeeeeeeeee, es sei denn du machst ne 203mm Scheibe vorne hin!!! aber der Belagverschleiss soll immer noch sehr sein..
von shimpanski scheiben halten hier im BW forum übrigens 98% der Leute nix!!
ich au net, aber hab die bremse(n) noch nicht ausgiebig getestet, werd ich aber auch nicht   
binse mal gefahren und war 0 beeindruckt..und das Dual Control is mir aufn .... gegangen...

du kannst auch shimano fahren aber für Touren und bei deinem Gewicht nur mit 203mm zu empfehlen!!

aber jetzt das wichtigste!!!!!!!
KEINE SID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (erstmal generell  )
im Ernst:
die SID is ne absolute Leichtbau-Race Gabel und schon bei leichten (unter 72kg!!) Fahrern heftig umstritten in Kombination mit ner disc!!!!! (sie ist nicht steif genug)
bei deinem Gewicht und ner starken disc also ein absolutes "NO GO"!! (ich würde es schon fast als gefährlich bezeichnen)

wenn dann lass dir ne steifere Gabel, a la Manitou Black oder ne Fox (teuer) usw. einbauen

gute nacht


----------



## wondermike (4. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> der wondermike hat n Pfadi und tourt damit fleissig rum
> und der Endurance hat auch eins
> vielleicht können die ja n bissl was über die Tourentauglichkeit sagen (im bezug auf das kürzere Oberrohr)



Aaalso....

Das Oberrohr beim Pfadfinder ist in der Tat recht kurz, hier ist eine Probefahrt auf jeden Fall wichtig. Mir hätte von der Rahmenhöhe her M eigentlich besser gepasst, aber das war dann doch zu kurz. Mit L passt es vom Oberrohr her perfekt, die Rahmenhöhe ist auch noch OK, wenn auch an der oberen Grenze. Ich bin übrigens 1,82 groß, die Schritthöhe weiß ich grade nicht auswendig.

Auf jeden Fall ist das Pfadfinder absolut tourentauglich. Das Gewicht ist natürlich höher als bei einer Race-Feile, aber das gilt für die gesamte Bike-Kategorie. Vom Rahmen her ist das Pfadi nicht schwerer als andere aktuelle Enduros. Durch die sehr sinnvolle und praxistaugliche Geometrieverstellung kann an auch während der Tour sehr schnell von CC auf Enduro umstellen. Mit dem kurzen Federweg geht es auch bergauf sehr gut, mit dem langen - na ja, einfach Vorderrad in die richtige Richtung halten und fliegen lassen.  

Also für mich ist das Pfadfinder nach wie vor das Nonplusultra. Das einzige, was ich ändern würde, wäre die Gabel. DIe Minute 1 ist zwar sehr gut, aber nur um 3 cm absenkbar und durch die Stahlfeder auch recht schwer. Wenn ich das Bike heute kaufen würde, würde ich eine Minute 3 oder Nixon mit IT nehmen.


----------



## franks (5. Februar 2005)

Also zur minute 1 kann ich nur sagen dass jede minute1 die ich bis jetzt gesehn hab der totale Krampf war. Das "verstellrädchen" (Zum Absenken der Gabel) hat die darunterliegende Skalaeinteilung mitgedreht, wirkte alles in allem wie eine Gabel an einem Real,- "MTB" Für 299Euro.. Das Rädchen ansich ist auch aus billigstem Plastik. Ich würd mir nur sehr ungern eine Minute1 kaufen. Was empfieht ihr denn für nen Pfadfinder vorne dran mit ca 130mm Federweg (Keine Luft!)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (5. Februar 2005)

franks schrieb:
			
		

> Also zur minute 1 kann ich nur sagen dass jede minute1 die ich bis jetzt gesehn hab der totale Krampf war. Das "verstellrädchen" (Zum Absenken der Gabel) hat die darunterliegende Skalaeinteilung mitgedreht, wirkte alles in allem wie eine Gabel an einem Real,- "MTB" Für 299Euro.. Das Rädchen ansich ist auch aus billigstem Plastik. Ich würd mir nur sehr ungern eine Minute1 kaufen. Was empfieht ihr denn für nen Pfadfinder vorne dran mit ca 130mm Federweg (Keine Luft!)?



ich hab ne marzocchi z1 fr dran - seriöser europäischer maschinenbau!
eine marzocchi all mountain 2 oder auch 1 würde siche sicher auch gut machen - haben jedoch 1 rohr feder & 1 rohr luft.
das mit der 08/15 anmutung der verstellelemente der manitou find ich auch so - sieht billigst aus!

grüsse

michael


----------



## wondermike (5. Februar 2005)

Ähem, da hast Du aber nicht so ganz aufgepasst.  Das soll so sein, dass sich Skala dreht, die zeigt nämlich den gerade eingestellten Federweg an. Dass das Rädchen ein bisschen billig aussieht ist schon richtig. Aber was zählt ist die Funktion und die ist gut.


----------



## owan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo meine Lieben!
War heute beim Stadler in Regensburg und habe mich beraten lassen.
Meine Entscheidung steht fest: Wird leider kein Bergwerk, sondern ein Cannondale Gemini mit 2004er Lackierung. Fahrgefühl und Rahmen passen einfach super zu mir.
Für mein Gewicht ist auch vorgesorgt : Steckachse, Hayes mit 200mm (!), Stahlfeder Fox-Dämpfer 170mm, Manitou Sherman 170mm und Hutchinson Freeride-Reifen. Ansonsten statt der Truvativ Kurbel und dem LX Schaltwerk das ganze als XT, Ansteuerung LX.

Sieht richtig toll aus in mattschwarz. Glaube ich werde damit happy, auch wenn das nun mehr richtung Freeride geht. Das ganze soll ja stabil sein - und bei lebenslanger Garantie ist es das wohl auch.

Freue mich riesig auf mein Rad. Dienstag Vormittag hol ichs ab 


Achja:
2500 statt ~3300 mit den XT Parts


----------



## owan (5. Februar 2005)

Hier noch ein Bildchen von google - allerdings mit anderen Reifen/Kurbeln. Rest ist, soweit ich das erkennen kann, gleich.


----------



## wondermike (5. Februar 2005)

Mein lieber Schwan. Was wiegt das Teilchen denn? Mit dem Pfadfinder ist das ja nicht wirklich zu vergleichen und viele Berge wirst Du damit sicher nicht hochfahren. Aber Spaß haben kann man damit sicher auch.


----------



## owan (5. Februar 2005)

Naja... imho ist das eine Enduro mit nem Hauch Tour... 
Mit Truvativ Kurbel und LX Schaltwerk waren wir bei 16,45kg (inkl. Pedale)

Habe ein besseres Bild mit etwas realitätsnäherer Tour-Abstimmung entdeckt (anderer Lack):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (6. Februar 2005)

moin moin

was willst du denn fahren? 170 federweg zum touren ist das teil schon ganz schön heftig, den berg runter ok aber wie kommst du rauf? mit dem lift?

viel spass damit aber ein pfadfinder wäre für dich die bessere wahl gewesen


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Februar 2005)

ich konne canondehl noch nie leiden und dieses ding ist der abschrecker schlechthin - mach dir doch noch so ne gabel rein die nur so halb ist , gibts auch von der firma - dann isses wenigstens richtig hässlich


----------



## Nomercy (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo Owan.

Das Cannondale ist zwar schon ein fettes Stück, aber als Alternative zu einem Pfadfinder (oder gar Faunus!) echt krass. 
Meiner Meinung nach, ist es einfach nur häßlich.

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Man beachte auf dem ersten Bild die tourengerechte Stellung des Sattels - nach 6 Stunden Fahrt ist Schluß mit Familienplanung. Für immer! 
Oder soll das die potentielle Kundschaft nur vom Probesitzen abhalten?

Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir viel Glück mit dem Rad. Und Spaß kann man allemal damit haben.


----------



## daif (6. Februar 2005)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
er ist der Satan!!!!  

er hat ein kanonenteeeeehlll gepostet    
noch schlimmer, er hat sich eins gekauft!!!!!   

also das ist ja schon fast n Freerider! meld dich mal wenn du mit dem Teil das erste mal 500+ hm am Stück hochgefahren bist!! (nein, Seilbahn zählt nicht!)  
runter geht es sicher geil!

wenn dir das dingens gut passt und gefällt ist doch alles in Butter  
ich mag Cannondale leider überhaupt nicht..uuuäääääähhh

hoffe es bewährt sich und bereitet dir Freude! is ja das wichtigste


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
> er ist der Satan!!!!
> 
> er hat ein kanonenteeeeehlll gepostet
> ...



   



			
				fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich konne canondehl noch nie leiden und dieses ding ist der abschrecker schlechthin - mach dir doch noch so ne gabel rein die nur so halb ist , gibts auch von der firma - dann isses wenigstens richtig hässlich



  

ist ja noch schlimmer als so ein canyon      :kotz:  :kotz:  

P.S. also auf dem Sattel würde sich sogar meine Oma wohlfühlen, ist ja ne halbe Couch


----------



## daif (6. Februar 2005)

ich will nicht sagen dass die cannondales nix taugen!!!
man kann mit dem ding bergab sicher n haufen spass haben, allerdings reizt mich halt an der marke und ihren rädern garnix!

aber es ist doch schön wenn jemand "sein" bike gefunden hat!
deshal nochmal in aller deutlichkeit: 

Ich wünsch dir viel spass mit deinem neuen und hoffe dass es deinem Einsatzgebiet gerecht wird!   

P.s. ich finde das schwarze jetzt nicht soooo schlimm, da gibt es hässlichere cannondales, und das genügend


----------



## Nomercy (6. Februar 2005)

Ihr pösen Puben.
Kann es sein, daß die Kaufperatung hier im Forum etwas supjektiv ist. 

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## der alte ron (6. Februar 2005)

owan schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Bildchen von google - allerdings mit anderen Reifen/Kurbeln. Rest ist, soweit ich das erkennen kann, gleich.


 
Du grüne **** ! Owan , was willst du mit dem teil bei ulm ??!!
Junge überleg dir das noch mal !! Lass das mit dem cannondale , BITTE !
Ich mein es ernst , das bike ist super aber viel zu einseitig zum touren .
Bin das geminy in fast dieser ausstattung ein wochenende gefahren (ich wohne an den alpen) , in freier wildbahn und nicht einfach nur eine runde um den block . Ein genialer freerider der sehr gut bergauf fährt , NUR ... der ist zum touren viel zu schwer mit deutlich über 15kg .
Meine freundin ist an diesem we richtig glücklich gewesen , sie hat mich bergauf nämlich ständig abgehängt .
Es ist nicht nur das gewicht , die sitzposizion ist für ein bike dieser klasse sehr neutral aber immer noch meilen entfernt von antriebseffektiven plazierung eines cc/tourenbikes . Man soll ja auch einfach nur hochkommen können mit der mühle , das tempo spielt dabei keine rolle . Wenn überhaupt dann machen nur SEHR technische lange touren richtig spass damit . Auf der forstautobahn oder ein paar wurzelchen (heitidei) ist es damit stinklangweilig weil langsam und träge .
Zweites problem : das bike hat eine recht weiche schwinge . Ich hab 76 kg auf den rippen und habe es in schnellen langgezogenen kurven jenseits der 50km/h gemerkt wie bei bodenwellen das bike leicht zu schlingern beginnt weil der hinterbau flext ... und wieviel wiegst du ??!!
Gut der hinterbau wurde 2003 glaub ich verstärkt , aber diesen sommer schrieben die jungs im ddd forum immer noch von einer weichen schwinge !
Versteh mich nicht falsch , ich halte cannondale bikes für besser verarbeitet als bergwerk und egal auf welchen modell ich mich mal gesetzt habe- bis auf das jekil haben mir alle sehr viel spass gemacht , aber ich glaube das du dabei bist ein irtum zu begehen !
Wenn du willst lass das bergwerk , und wenn es unbedingt ein cannondale sein soll schau dir mal das neue prophet an . Fast die gleichen federwege aber ein waschechter tourer . Auch mit einem faunus in der passenden größe wärst du besser beser bedient als mit einem freerider .
Ich würd es mir noch mal ganz in ruhe überlegen , "was habe ich mit meinem bike vor und was für ein bike brauche ich dafür ?!
Solltest du noch fragen haben , dann schreib mir einfach ne mail !
Oder sollte ich dich falsch eingeschätzt haben und ein alter haudegen bist der sich in jeder freihen minute krasseste trails hinunterstürzt , dann sorry . 
In deinem profil stand das du auch mal gern im bikepark fährst aber auch dann willst du doch ganz entspannt einfach mal touren fahren oder mit dem teil , im mittelgebirge ? 
Ich wollte dir ganz bestimmt nicht zu nahe treten , oder sagen du bist zu blöd dir ein bike zu kaufen , hatte nur das gefühl du hättest dir da was in den kopf gesetzt , wie das manchmal so passiert !


gruß , nikolay


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Februar 2005)

> Kann es sein, daß die Kaufperatung hier im Forum etwas supjektiv ist.




   quatsch - wie kommste da drauf     

die dinger sind objektiv noch viel hässlicher . und diese halbe gabel - einfach zum kotzen --- und der abschuss ist bei manchen gabeln dieser blasebalg für ne luftmatraze zwischen gabel und steuerrohr


----------



## Brägel (6. Februar 2005)

wenn du damit Touren fahren willst ist es ein Griff ins Klo. Sorry. Ich habe mir genau das Ding mal am Lago ausgeliehen. Es ist bergauf eigentlich unfahrbar. Bergab brauchst du dich aber nicht mehr um Ideallinien zu kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (6. Februar 2005)

> die dinger sind objektiv noch viel hässlicher . und diese halbe gabel - einfach zum kotzen --- und der abschuss ist bei manchen gabeln dieser blasebalg für ne luftmatraze zwischen gabel und steuerrohr


 
Kann es sein das dein persönlicher geschmack was dei optik eines bikes betrifft bei einer kaufberatung nicht besonders hilfreich ist ,fettkloß ?



> wenn du damit Touren fahren willst ist es ein Griff ins Klo. Sorry. Ich habe mir genau das Ding mal am Lago ausgeliehen. Es ist bergauf eigentlich unfahrbar.


 
Im gegenteil brägel , mit dem teil bin ich viel "schlimmere" sachen hochgekommen als mit meinem hardtail .  170mm bügeln auch bergauf einiges glatt .


----------



## owan (6. Februar 2005)

Hui hier is ja was los...

Bezahlt ist ja noch nix. Dienstag habe ich frei und werde wieder zum Stadler fahren. Ob ich nun wirklich das Gemini mitnehme ist noch nicht 100%ig, vor Allem wenn ich hier eure Meinugen lese. 
Und ob ich diese 5kg am Berg im Bauch oder am Rad hab ist doch eigentlich auch egal, oder? 

Mir gefällt dieses Enduro Konzept, mit viel Federweg und einem Hauch Tourentauglichkeit.

Werde mir am Dienstag vor Allem nochmal die Scott Nitrous und Cannondale Prophet Modelle ansehen. 
Das ganze muss aber halt auch Bikepark tauglich sein - und das ist das Gemini garantiert!


----------



## daif (6. Februar 2005)

wie wäre es denn mit nem Specialized Enduro????
die sollen absolut spitze und tourentauglich sein!!!

ich find das sieht auch noch ganz schick aus!!


----------



## Brägel (6. Februar 2005)

Viel schlimmer als das Gewicht ist die Geometrie. Der Kontakt zum Boden geht beim Vorderrad schon erstaunlich schnell verloren (bergauf  ) Außerdem sackte bei mir der Hinterbau bergauf ins Bodenlose weg. Vielleicht geht das mittlerweile mit SPV.


----------



## der alte ron (6. Februar 2005)

> Und ob ich diese 5kg am Berg im Bauch oder am Rad hab ist doch eigentlich auch egal, oder?


 
Nee , im bauch ist schlimmer !  
Wenn es unbedingt das geminy werden soll , dann handel es aus das du es mit einem syntace vro bekommst und andere reifen zum touren . Die maxxis ziehen brutal talwärts .
Wenn du das prophet nimmst , brauchst du dringendst andere laufräder (das prophet1000 hat z.B. nur 24 loch ) und 200er disc für den bikepark und auch so bei deinem gewicht .
Scott kenne ich leider nicht .


----------



## owan (6. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Nee , im bauch ist schlimmer !
> Wenn es unbedingt das geminy werden soll , dann handel es aus das du es mit einem syntace vro bekommst und andere reifen zum touren . Die maxxis ziehen brutal talwärts .
> Wenn du das prophet nimmst , brauchst du dringendst andere laufräder (das prophet1000 hat z.B. nur 24 loch ) und 200er disc für den bikepark und auch so bei deinem gewicht .
> Scott kenne ich leider nicht .




Wie schon gesagt hat das erste Bild bis auf die Rahmenfarbe rein garnichts mit "meinem" zu tun. Hutchinson Reifen und ein Syntace Vorbau sind dran.


----------



## der alte ron (6. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Viel schlimmer als das Gewicht ist die Geometrie. Der Kontakt zum Boden geht beim Vorderrad schon erstaunlich schnell verloren (bergauf  ) Außerdem sackte bei mir der Hinterbau bergauf ins Bodenlose weg. Vielleicht geht das mittlerweile mit SPV.


 
Ist doch OK die geo ! Besonnders wenn du die manitou etwas absenkst .
Ich fand es erstaunlich gut zum hochfahren , aber eben das gewicht und die  reifen ... !
Aber ist auch wieder ansichtssache


----------



## Brägel (6. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand es erstaunlich gut zum hochfahren



vielleicht hatte ich am Abend vorher auch eine Flasche Chianti zuviel    und am Testtag hatte es tatsächlich 36° C im Schatten. Die Auffahrt war aber in der Sonne. Es waren irgendwelche 2,5" WTB-Schlappen oder so ähnlich drauf. Ich hab fast gekotzt.


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Februar 2005)

@ alter ron - frage :

was ist verwirrender ? 

a- wenn einer klar und deutlich sagt wie potthässlich die gurke ist (auch wenns persönlich ist )   oder 


b- wenn sich welche drüber uneinig sind ob man jetzt mit der hässlichen gurke    gut - schlecht oder garnicht bergauf fahren kann ( is ja auch persönlich !!!!! )


antwort --- logisch , b ist die bessere kaufberatung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (6. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ alter ron - frage :
> was ist verwirrender ?
> a- wenn einer klar und deutlich sagt wie potthässlich die gurke ist (auch wenns persönlich ist )   oder
> b- wenn sich welche drüber uneinig sind ob man jetzt mit der hässlichen gurke gut - schlecht oder garnicht bergauf fahren kann ( is ja auch persönlich !!!!! )
> antwort --- logisch , b ist die bessere kaufberatung



Hihi, Du meinst aber nicht wirklich wenn "einer" was sagt, sondern wenn ein Fettkloß was sagt. Es kann nur einen geben...


----------



## wondermike (6. Februar 2005)

Sagen wir's doch mal so: wer im Bergwerk Forum objektive Kaufberatung für ein Cannondale erwartet, der kauft seine Brötchen wahrscheinlich beim Malermeister und lässt sich die Haare vom Bäcker schneiden.


----------



## Nomercy (6. Februar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir's doch mal so: wer im Bergwerk Forum objektive Kaufberatung für ein Cannondale erwartet, der kauft seine Brötchen wahrscheinlich beim Malermeister und lässt sich die Haare vom Bäcker schneiden.



Naja, der Owan hat ja eigentlich eine Kaufberatung fürs Faunus/Pfadfinder erwartet. Und uns dann nur noch das vorerst abschließende, fürs Forum völlig verblüffende (zumindest was das stille Akzeptieren seiner Tendenz für ein Cannondale betrifft) Ergebnis dieser unserer "Beratung" mitgeteilt. Zum Glück haben wir keinen Bikeshop (egal ob mit oder ohne Direktvertrieb). 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (7. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß hat wohl mit Eisenfaust Bruderschaft getrunken...


----------



## daif (7. Februar 2005)

@endurance

oh oh...


----------



## Fettkloß (7. Februar 2005)

ok jungs - irgendwie steh ich wohl aufm schlauch !!!??? 


meine "profesionelle" kaufberatung bezüglich der optik is wohl nicht so angekommen   . 

bitte , soll er sich halt das hässliche dings kaufen von dem die "experten" nicht mal wissen obs jetz gut oder garnicht berauf fährt - mir doch egal   
wenn ich auch noch nen technischen rat abgeben sollte würde ich sagen das ne foxfork viel zu schade für das gestell ist .  

ich versteh halt nicht wie man zwischen nem pfadfinder und dieser gurke wählen kann - das ist so als würde ich euch fragen ob ich salma nen abend verbringen soll und plötzlich mit angela merkel auftauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (7. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh halt nicht wie man zwischen nem pfadfinder und dieser gurke wählen kann - das ist so als würde ich euch fragen ob ich salma nen abend verbringen soll und plötzlich mit angela merkel auftauche



Wüsste nicht, wie man es besser sagen könnte ...


----------



## der alte ron (7. Februar 2005)

> bitte , soll er sich halt das hässliche dings kaufen von dem die "experten" nicht mal wissen obs jetz gut oder garnicht berauf fährt


 
Klößchen , ich bin kein experte , das bike hatte ich 3 tage unterm hintern und hab damit die sachen gemacht die ich sonst so auch mache und ein paar mehr . Habe ganz bewust auch ganz normale touren gemacht , mit über einer stunde auffahrt , ich glaube ich weis ob die kiste berauf fahren kann oder nicht .

@owan: Das bike bleibt auch mit leichterer ausstattung ein freerider , der nur etwas tourentauglicher wird . Klar gibt es leute die sowas mögen , aber die wissen in der regel genau was sie wollen(war keine unterstellung) . Ich wüßte es nach längerer anstinenz nicht unbedingt .
Wenn du vor deiner haustür ein revier hast , das *wirklich* freeridetauglich ist , dann wirst du mit dem geminy warscheinlich glücklich . Zum rumgondeln taugt es wie gesagt nicht viel , weil zu träge . Dieses bike brauch die erdanziehungskraft , dann wirde es richtig verspielt  .
Dann kannst du dir ja überlegen wie oft du wirklich in den bikepark fährst , wenn du nicht oft die zeit dazu hast , wäre es vieleicht viel günstiger sich dort ein richtiges spezialgerät zu leihen  ??
Du kannst dir ja auch mal die "mountain bike" 2/2005 kaufen , da sind ein paar enduros drin und du kannst dir zumindest einen überblick verschaffen .
Außerden würde ich es in einem anderen forum versuchen (freeride?) , die jungs hier sind ja sehr nett und so wie fettkloß lustig und gesellig , aber außer  bergwerk , bergwerk , bergwerk                  , scheint nicht viel rauszukommen .
Ich würde mir auch mir der entscheidung zeit lassen , warum willst du so viel kohle unbedingt bis dienstag ausgeben ?
Ciao und viel spass bei deiner suche , 
Nikolay


----------



## Fettkloß (7. Februar 2005)

@ altes rönnchen - ja wenn wir hier nicht bergwerk huldigen würden wäre das ja alles off topic , das können und wollen wir uns nicht leisten


----------



## daif (7. Februar 2005)

aaahahahaha  

stimmt an anderer Stelle greift die Stylepolizei (moderatoren) viel schneller wegen "offtopic" ein....also jeder post der nicht Bergwerk huldigt sollte gelöscht werden     

nee, spass, aber wenn man ein bisschen übertreiben darf, dann ja wohl im "eigenen" Forum oder?

ausserdem finde ich hat der owan doch auch ein paar neutrale (soweit das möglich ist) Antworten bekommen und auch tipps für bikes anderer Hersteller...

ich für meinen Teil (und sicher auch die anderen hier) würde nie behaupten, dass nur BW gutes bikes baut!

@owan
ich sags nochmal
Specialized Enduro Elite FSR 2950.- Liste
Specialized Enduro Expert FSR 3350.- Liste (da geht beim Preis bestimmt noch gut was)
die sind bergauf auch noch ganz gut fahrbar und halten sicher auch nen bikeparkritt gut aus


----------



## owan (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
Nach geschlagenen 6 Stunden (!) Bikes ausprobieren habe ich meine Entscheidung gefällt:
Tadaaa... der Umschlag mit den 2500 geht an das schöne schwarze Cannondale Gemini! Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt für verrückt oder bescheuert halten möchtet - für mich gibt es momentan mein besseres Bike.
Das Bike wiegt nun mit den XT Parts 15,8kg. Und ob ich den Berg nicht raufkomme weil ich untrainierter Typ keine Kondition oder ein 3kg zu schweres Rad habe, ist meiner Ansicht nach (vorerst) egal. Wenn ich mal mein "Zielgewicht" von 85kg erreicht habe, steige ich auch wieder auf ein schickes CC/Touren Fully von Bergwerk um. Versprochen!
Hier die Facts zum Cannondale:
Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus 130-170mm absenkbar
Hayes HPX9 203mm VR+HR
Mavic XM 321 Disc Laufräder
Cannondale Omega Naben (Steckachse)
Hutchinson Spider 2,30 (die rollen mehr rückwärts als vorwärts und werden daher schnellstmöglich ersetzt)
FSA Vorbau
LX Ansteuerung/Umwerfer
L Rahmen
Fox Vanilla R 170mm (durch 3 Anbringmöglichkeiten am Rahmen wählbar zw. 140, 150 und 170mm
Fizik Nisene auf Ritchey Stütze
XT Kurbeln/Schaltwerk
Dingsbums Shimano SPD/Platform Pedale (die aus Edelstahl)

Das war das ganze Rad von vorn nach hinten - daher wohl leicht wirre Reihenfolge *g*

Ich denke ich werde Spass haben.
Liebe Grüße

Wenn ihr möchtet, kann ich ein Paar Bilder nachliefern.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Februar 2005)

@ owan

wenn ich Arzt wäre, würde ich Dir 14 Tage Bettruhe verordnen.


----------



## owan (8. Februar 2005)

Bilder siehe Profilfotos.


----------



## daif (8. Februar 2005)

na denn!!
n bissl gewicht verlieren beim hochfahren wirst bestimmt und runter sollte ja mit dem Teil kein Problem darstellen (wenn doch hat es ja seinen zweck verfehlt)

also viel spass


----------



## Brägel (8. Februar 2005)

irgendwie hat es doch was. So schön schwarz, gell Fettkloß (nein damit bist nicht du gemeint Owan - es ist mehr ein Insider zwischen dem Fahrer eines schön grünen Mercurys und meiner schwarzmalerischen Bikeseele  )

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass mein Faunus mit NICHT MAL NUTZBAREN 120 mm Federweg auch schon 14 kg hat ...

Du willst nicht etwa tauschen, Owan


----------



## der alte ron (8. Februar 2005)

Ich finde dein geminy auch absolut  cool  .
Vieleicht noch eine schwarze kurbel dran irgendwann ?
Auf alle fälle viel spass !

nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owan (8. Februar 2005)

Sofern ich ein gutes Angebot bekomme bin ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt die silbernen XT Parts gegen XTR Parts zu tauschen... Wäre natürlich extrem sexy komplett in schwarz


----------



## Brägel (9. Februar 2005)

owan schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern ich ein gutes Angebot bekomme bin ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt die silbernen XT Parts gegen XTR Parts zu tauschen... Wäre natürlich extrem sexy komplett in schwarz



XTR ist aber nicht schwarz und außerdem völlig uncool an dem Bock. Wenn, dann vielleicht was von Race Face.


----------



## Endurance (9. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> XTR ist aber nicht schwarz und außerdem völlig uncool an dem Bock. Wenn, dann vielleicht was von Race Face.


Sehe ich auch so wenn Shimano dann die Saint (schwer) oder Hone.


----------



## maaatin (9. Februar 2005)

brägel schrieb:
			
		

> rgendwie hat es doch was. So schön schwarz....



Das Jet Black matte von CD ist schon saugeil - vorallem weils so schön matt ist. Gute Farbe owan!


----------



## Nomercy (9. Februar 2005)

XTR an 'nem Freerider, daß ist ja besser als 'ne Hasenhupe. 
Nee, mal im Ernst, Ultraleichtbau hat an so einem starken Stück nix zu suchen.
Wie Brägel würde ich meinen, eine Race Face Kurbel wäre optisch (und auch technisch) sicher gut geeignet, wenn ich da so an die ATLAS oder gar Diabolus denke. Und das Schaltwerk noch durch ein X.9 ersetzen obwohl das XT-Teil auch gut und haltbar ist. Eben eine Frage der Optik. Allerdings ist es hier gut, daß noch die schmalere 03er XT-Kurbel verbaut ist, ein Vorteil beim Freeride, sonst schleift man ständig an den weit ausladenden Kurbelarmen. Die großen Aufnahmen zeigen, daß es ein sauber verarbeitetes Gerät ist, Glückwunsch! Trotzdem ist die Y-Rahmengeometrie nicht mein Fall, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Die Pedale (PDM 545 oder auch 424) sind bei mir gleich wieder runtergeflogen, bei angetrocknetem Dreck ist auf einmal kein Rauskommen mehr drinne, grausam! Besser sind da die PDM 657, als Offroadpedal auf 959er-Basis. Die haben auch ein viel effektivere Plattform, nicht bloß so einen simplen Käfig.


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Februar 2005)

ich glaub ich bin im falschen film   wird hier doch tatsächlich eine beratung für ein s.uhä.sl.c.es am..ike abgehalten .


----------

